# The Cobbler - extreme early morning ascent



## GammyKnee (Jun 2, 2015)

Just to be a little different, here's a little video I put together using stills from a recent super-early morning trip up The Cobbler in Scotland:

https://youtu.be/xsUmU4E5zMA

And just to set the scene, here area couple of the stills.. as stills. Pretty much all shots taken with 5DIII + 17-40:

1.



Dawn on The Cobbler http://[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Paul Roberts[/url], on Flickr

2.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/rYW8cB][img width=700 height=278]https://c4.staticflickr.com/8/7705/17053203245_f5b601f2fc_c.jpg
Cobbler - Dawn Pano by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Jun 2, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks Eldar


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2015)

Lovely shots.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks Click - much appreciated!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 2, 2015)

Wonderful photos. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, GammyKnee!

Great shots! 
If anybody wouldn't understand the meaning of "blue hour" one should show them your pictures. 
Great result for that great effort. Congrats.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone - much appreciated!


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 3, 2015)

Wonderful shots. I especially like the dogs watching sunrise! Excellent use of Ken Burns effect.


----------



## RyanRock (Jun 14, 2015)

Excellent captures - well taken.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 14, 2015)

Beautiful, loved the video ! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 14, 2015)

Beautiful work. I love the Clyde Sea Lochs. Handsome doggies too. Superlative. Did you see any adders on your descent?


----------



## TheJock (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice video, loving the _dugs _ watching ;D


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks again everyone!



Tinky said:


> Beautiful work. I love the Clyde Sea Lochs. Handsome doggies too. Superlative. Did you see any adders on your descent?



No, never have fortunately, though apparently there was a nest of them at one windfarm I visited.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 15, 2015)

GammyKnee,
Beautiful shots!
-r


----------



## Tinky (Jun 15, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theres supposed to be a population quite deep into Whitelees.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 15, 2015)

Tinky said:


> Theres supposed to be a population quite deep into Whitelees.



Yep that's the one.


----------

